# Caption this ...



## Hooked (6/6/19)

I was looking on the Internet for some interesting pics to which we could add captions, and I suddenly saw someone I recognised!!!

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/6/19)

And now for the real one ... it will be interesting to see what captions everyone comes up with and I expect there'll be some pretty good ones 




​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## acorn (6/6/19)

.

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (7/6/19)

Was that your wife!? Sorry bro, did not know she was married!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/6/19)

Je Suis Deadpool

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/19)

''There was no ''NO SWIMMING'' sign

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/6/19)

next?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (10/6/19)

bump


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

Can we pse get a new picture or can members post too?
tnx A.


----------



## Hooked (16/6/19)

Here you go, @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

''You lay so easy on my mind 'Conway Twitty 19VOERTSEK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/6/19)

I love my new VW to pieces

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/19)

''HOLD ON FIRESTONES''

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/6/19)

‘Here, gimme a hug’

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## acorn (16/6/19)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (17/6/19)

Hooked said:


> Here you go, @ARYANTO
> 
> View attachment 169435


Next time think twice before you lie about you CO2 emissions!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (20/6/19)

bump

C'mon all you creative vapers - let's see them words roll!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/19)

** NEW **

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (23/6/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 170077
> *​







After his girlfriend broke up with him, John's best friend texted him to "hang in there, things will get better".

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (23/6/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 170077
> *​



Floor is lava

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (23/6/19)

Adephi said:


> Floor is lava



Yes it does look like it!


----------



## Hooked (26/6/19)

bump


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/6/19)

Chernobyl pole dancing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

** NEW **

*   *Can't wait to see your captions for this one! 

*

*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (30/6/19)

Let's give Bulldog a flavour boost

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/19)

she thought the sun shines out of her ass , her friend proofed her right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

Bulldog said:


> Let's give Bulldog a flavour boost
> 
> View attachment 170801



@Bulldog Perhaps you misunderstand, but you're supposed to caption the pic above yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/6/19)

ARYANTO said:


> she thought the sun shines out of her ass , her friend proofed her right...



There you go @ARYANTO - the proof proved her right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/6/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *   *Can't wait to see your captions for this one!
> 
> ...


Hasie

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto (30/6/19)

Hooked said:


> *Its a sunpository*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)

Cool thread @Hooked

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Asterix (1/7/19)

So, had a good trip to Thailand, huh?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (1/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 170905
> 
> Cool thread @Hooked



Thanks @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> @Bulldog Perhaps you misunderstand, but you're supposed to caption the pic above yours.


My pic is the caption @Hooked

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/7/19)

bump


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *   *Can't wait to see your captions for this one!
> 
> ...


So there is light at the end of the tunnel!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (6/7/19)

"Susan, I think dad is secretly doping us with hormones!"
"Why do you think that Janet? Because of your hairy chest?"
"No Suzie, my testicles seem larger, have a look."

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

** NEW * *
Here's something slightly different (no kidding!) - not a caption but a "What do you say?"​​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (7/7/19)

Convent! NOW!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (9/7/19)

bump


----------



## Spongebob (10/7/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *   *Can't wait to see your captions for this one!
> 
> ...


U sure the stairway to heaven is up "there" ..... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob (10/7/19)

Grandma was right  u can see all the way from Holland to Paraguay 





Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (10/7/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *   *Can't wait to see your captions for this one!
> 
> ...


It's not a star, it's not the moon, its Uranus

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/7/19)

ShamZ said:


> It's not a star, it's not the moon, its Uranus



Very clever @ShamZ !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (14/7/19)

** NEW **

​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW * *
> Here's something slightly different (no kidding!) - not a caption but a "What do you say?"​View attachment 171480​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/7/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 172113​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 172296



Brilliant!!!!!!!! @MrGSmokeFree !!

Paging @Silver @Rob Fisher to look at this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (17/7/19)

bump


----------



## Hooked (19/7/19)

bump


----------



## Raindance (19/7/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 172113​


I’ve got those swollen head blues...

Regards

My apologies to Pink Floyd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/7/19)

** NEW **

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/7/19)

Ohkayee,  so there is a difference between waterproof and water resistant! Maybe I should have Scotchguarded the engine as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## supermoto (21/7/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 172659




Looks like the carburetor's flooded again

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (24/7/19)

bump


----------



## Jos (24/7/19)

"Sir, I think you may have a leak"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/7/19)

*Final bump before a new pic tomorrow*


----------



## Raindance (27/7/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Ohkayee,  so there is a difference between waterproof and water resistant! Maybe I should have Scotchguarded the engine as well?
> 
> View attachment 172666


I canno doit captan! I need moor power!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/7/19)

** NEW **
*

*
*What text or image would you put on this street sign?*​


----------



## Hooked (28/7/19)

Hey @ARYANTO haven't seen you here for a while. What's up? Come back - I miss you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/7/19)

With spray paint you can change the rules.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (31/7/19)

No Hijacking. Please bring your own vehicle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> *
> View attachment 173244
> *
> *What text or image would you put on this street sign?*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 172659

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (2/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> *
> View attachment 173244
> *
> *What text or image would you put on this street sign?*​


NO HUMAN CENTIPEDES ALLOWED!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/8/19)

Angus Bucham get lucky after 356748 attempts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (2/8/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Angus Bucham get lucky after 356748 attempts
> View attachment 173694


I am going to dislike that one  

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/19)

Last bump before a new pic tomorrow ...


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)

I am sailing , I am sailing
stormy waters
to be with you
to be free....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (4/8/19)

** NEW **

*

*

*

*​


----------



## Raindance (4/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 173787
> ...







"When you run out of bricks, use babies!"

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (5/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 173787
> ...


LOS MY FOKKEN UIT! 
Ek wil my 'lunch' warm hê

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 173787
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (10/8/19)

Last bump before new pic tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked (11/8/19)

** NEW **





*What are they saying?*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (11/8/19)

.






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (12/8/19)

“These are not the androids you are looking for.”

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (12/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> 
> View attachment 174393
> ...


I can see the old man saying "This flattened piece of garbage here has more value than you, bloody millennials!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/8/19)

Old guy : Why do you need a machine gun to crush the cans ? Don't you have a hammer .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)

bump


----------



## Hooked (17/8/19)

Last bump before a new pic tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (17/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (17/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (18/8/19)

** NEW **









Just for you @Bulldog !​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (18/8/19)

I need coffee. STAT!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (18/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 175142​


Fat-free milk again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/19)

Another manic monday...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 175142
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## acorn (18/8/19)

.





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (18/8/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 175169



I don't know how you do these things @MrGSmokeFree !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (19/8/19)

Prof McCafee studying Java on his Macbook Pro.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (19/8/19)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 175290
> 
> Prof McCafee studying Java on his Macbook Pro.
> 
> Regards



Very clever @Raindance!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/8/19)

Bump, before a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked (25/8/19)

** NEW **



*What are they looking at or for?

or

What are they saying?*​


----------



## Hooked (25/8/19)

" &*^%$^% Lost Vape!!!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (25/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 175843
> 
> ...


SA's Tax must be in here somewhere

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (25/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 175843
> 
> ...



They lied to us. There's no pot in this hole...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/8/19)

Adephi said:


> They lied to us. There's no pot in this hole...



So witty @Adephi!


----------



## Raindance (25/8/19)

_*Government scientists discover black hole.*
_
_Main Road - Parys._
_
Following decades of research supported by substantial government funding, scientists from the Department of Public Works and Infrastructure in cooperation with the worlds most prominent Facebook bloggers have at last found physical proof black holes exist. Until this discovery, the black hole theory was only substantiated by mathematical theory and observation of the behaviour of mass in the vicinity of locations where it is believed such objects exist.
So far experimentation has proven that most of the theoretical characteristics thought to be linked to these phenomena are in fact correct. Most significant of these is the ability of these objects to slow down time as they are approached. This was proven by the fact that scientists that left the nearby headquarters in the morning to throw a pebble down the hole, in order to verify their heightened gravitational pull, only returned late afternoon. In some cases forcing them to claim overtime for the experiment conducted. An experiment which under normal circumstances should only take ten minutes.
In an official statement released on social media the department has announced that further experimentation is required and will be conducted once adequate funding is released by the authorities. It is said that a grant proposal for the release of the required additional 325 billion is currently receiving favourable consideration in parliament although no official confirmation could be obtained by the time of going to press.

M.T. Head - chief science correspondent - The Broken Mirror._

Stru! saw it on dumbbook!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/8/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 175843
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (28/8/19)

Getting some excellent responses


----------



## Hooked (31/8/19)

Bump (if anyone is around!) - posting a new one tomorrow


----------



## Hooked (1/9/19)

** NEW *

*


*

*​

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## supermoto (1/9/19)

All I see is a bare table

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/19)

I’ve beared enough with you, I’m still waiting for my 18 whoppers, 10 chips and don’t forget the *diet soda,* I _watching my figure!

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (1/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173684


This car needs all the cooling it can get bro

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (1/9/19)

acorn said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our union said we had 15min break not 20

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SparkySA (1/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 175142
> 
> ...


Ag fk alweer leeg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA (1/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> View attachment 175843
> 
> ...


Do you think the rest of weed is inside the hole

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/19)

After the fact I know, but:

Where is Jack, him and his blerrie magic beans again. Must have dropped one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW *
> View attachment 176412
> *
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (1/9/19)

supermoto said:


> All I see is a bare table



A pun in the sun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/9/19)

supermoto said:


> All I see is a bare table



@supermoto You're an ex vaper??


----------



## Hooked (1/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I’ve beared enough with you, I’m still waiting for my 18 whoppers, 10 chips and don’t forget the *diet soda,* I _watching my figure!
> View attachment 176415
> _



@Room Fogger Sounds like me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked (1/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> This car needs all the cooling it can get bro



Good one @SparkySA!


----------



## SparkySA (1/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 176423


Does this bench make my ass look big

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## supermoto (1/9/19)

Hooked said:


> @supermoto You're an ex vaper??


Yes. After an accident with some chemicals I have bad asthma so can't vape anymore


----------



## Hooked (1/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> Does this bench make my ass look big



Must be a female bear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/9/19)

supermoto said:


> Yes. After an accident with some chemicals I have bad asthma so can't vape anymore



Oh. My. Vape. And you still follow the forum? I would never be able to do that - I'd be too sad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (1/9/19)

Th


supermoto said:


> Yes. After an accident with some chemicals I have bad asthma so can't vape anymore


That sucks bro hope you get better and the lungs heal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/19)

This bear went to Vapecon 19 and could'nt bear the wife finding out the food budget went up in smoke...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/9/19)

Bump ... in case you missed the new post, with all the VapeCon excitement!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (3/9/19)

The last 2 customers of the night, you are the only waiter..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (3/9/19)

I ordered a hot dog.
Turns out you only get a small piece of the dog on a bun.
Not what I expected.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SparkySA (3/9/19)

Adephi said:


> The last 2 customers of the night, you are the only waiter..
> 
> View attachment 176699
> View attachment 176700


Pic 1: bring me a lightly glazed salmon with tossed rice and a fckn teaspoon

Pic 2: one salmon grrrrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

Look I don't mean to be bearish about this but I ordered my steak over 45 minutes ago, You can expect a terrible google review!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/9/19)

Last bump before a new one on Sunday


----------



## Mo_MZ (7/9/19)

When you realize there's only 357 days to Vapecon 2020

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (7/9/19)

Courier guy oh courier guy... wherefor art thou courier guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (8/9/19)

** NEW **

*You arrive home to find that your kitchen has been transformed into a pink paradise. *
*First words out of your mouth?*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (8/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *You arrive home to find that your kitchen has been transformed into a pink paradise. *
> *First words out of your mouth?*
> ...


i want a divorce

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *You arrive home to find that your kitchen has been transformed into a pink paradise. *
> *First words out of your mouth?*
> ...


Honey, I’m gone!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (8/9/19)

"Honey, this is beautiful! Looks even better than the pink kitchen my first girlfriend created in our apartment. I love it!"

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (8/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *You arrive home to find that your kitchen has been transformed into a pink paradise. *
> *First words out of your mouth?*
> ...


The one and only time it would have helped been colour blind... 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (8/9/19)

Honey remember that man cave you said I can't have... I think we need to revisit that discussion.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/19)

KEN :Honey, I'm ho... Barbie !!! wtf have you done to our kitchen?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/9/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (9/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *You arrive home to find that your kitchen has been transformed into a pink paradise. *
> *First words out of your mouth?*
> ...


I hope you saved me a spot for my vape gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/9/19)

Christos said:


> I hope you saved me a spot for my vape gear



You'd have to have your mods painted pink too @Christos!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (9/9/19)

Hooked said:


> You'd have to have your mods painted pink too @Christos!


Think they already are....

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (10/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *You arrive home to find that your kitchen has been transformed into a pink paradise. *
> *First words out of your mouth?*
> ...



This is what happens when your wife signs for your vapemail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (10/9/19)

Hooked said:


> You'd have to have your mods painted pink too @Christos!


Maybe this will deter my wife from actually using them

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (11/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *You arrive home to find that your kitchen has been transformed into a pink paradise. *
> *First words out of your mouth?*
> ...


I'm growing a uterus just looking at that

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (11/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I'm growing a uterus just looking at that


That's odd. My ovaries are jumping with joy at the moment

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Asterix (11/9/19)

“Dammit @BellaBum!!! I told you to spray OUTSIDE!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> I'm growing a uterus just looking at that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

Arthster said:


> Courier guy oh courier guy... wherefor art thou courier guy



That is one very patient bear waiting for vape mail!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

Asterix said:


> “Dammit @BellaBum!!! I told you to spray OUTSIDE!!
> View attachment 177454
> View attachment 177452
> View attachment 177455



@Asterix I must say I *love* that colour!! I've neverbeen one for baby-pink, but shocking pink is utterly gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (13/9/19)

before a new pic tomorrow


----------



## Hooked (15/9/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 177661
> before a new pic tomorrow[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry, I wrote this on Friday, thinking that it was Saturday. Oh. My. Vape. I'm losing the plot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (15/9/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 177661
> before a new pic tomorrow[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry, I wrote this on Friday, thinking that it was Saturday. Oh. My. Vape. I'm losing the plot.


----------



## Hooked (15/9/19)

** NEW **

*

*

*What is he saying? Be creative ... *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 177780
> ...


Quickly, Pull my finger and see what happens ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Spongebob (15/9/19)

In relation to his flavour ban....

Flavour, what flavour, the only flavour i wanna smell is if you pull this here finger!!! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (16/9/19)

"They F**k you at the drive thru, they know you will be miles away by the time you find out they got your order wrong so they F**K YOU AT THE DRIVE THRU!"

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (16/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 177780
> ...


We gonna Smoke so much you may even get tired of Smoking and you'll say please, please Mr. president, It's too much Smoking! We can't take it anymore!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 177815



Brilliant @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)

Asterix said:


> “Dammit @BellaBum!!! I told you to spray OUTSIDE!!
> View attachment 177454
> View attachment 177452
> View attachment 177455


OMG my eyes is burning to much pink........ Soooo much pink........... *sitting in a corner and rocking back and forth

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

View attachment 177780


We shall fight the vapers on the beaches,
We shall fight them on the ground,
We shall fight them in the fields and in the streets,
We shall fight them in the vape shops;
We shall never surrender …

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (18/9/19)




----------



## Adephi (20/9/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *
> View attachment 177780
> ...



My kid is a vaper and my wife is an imagrant .. so what!?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

before a new pic tomorrow ...


----------



## Hooked (22/9/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 178334
> 
> @Hooked you made your post on the
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-banned-in-india.t62397/page-2 thread



Oh. My. Vpae. Thanks for telling me @MrGSmokeFree !

Perhaps you could delete this post of yours, and repost under the new Caption This below? People might not see your reply, which is as awesome as always! Please do, if it's not too much trouble!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/9/19)

Posting here again, because I posted it in the wrong thread this morning!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/9/19)

Don’t fear, I,m an engineer!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Oh. My. Vpae. Thanks for telling me @MrGSmokeFree !
> 
> Perhaps you could delete this post of yours, and repost under the new Caption This below? People might not see your reply, which is as awesome as always! Please do, if it's not too much trouble!


Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)

DIY WITH Suzelle :
''and this is my husband, Stoopid, who loves DIY around the flat...''

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spongebob (23/9/19)

Hooked said:


> Posting here again, because I posted it in the wrong thread this morning!
> 
> View attachment 178336
> 
> ...


What could go wrong..... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/9/19)

Bump


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

I'm just loving your comments, guys! (And wondering why no gals ever say anything?)


You can really go to sea with this one! 

​


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/19)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/19)

Hooked said:


> I'm just loving your comments, guys! (And wondering why no gals ever say anything?)
> 
> View attachment 178977
> You can really go to sea with this one!
> ...


Braai tongs, I only had one thing to remember, braai tongs.  But at least I didn’t forget the braaibroodjies!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (29/9/19)

"OK guy's, Spungebob defrosted yet?, the coals are ready!.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (29/9/19)

Hooked said:


> I'm just loving your comments, guys! (And wondering why no gals ever say anything?)
> 
> View attachment 178977
> You can really go to sea with this one!
> ...



@Rob Fisher 's arctic cruise behind the scenes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

Adephi said:


> @Rob Fisher 's arctic cruise behind the scenes.



 @Adephi I was waiting for someone to mention @Rob Fisher!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/9/19)

Oooohhh seeing some great comments here guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (2/10/19)




----------



## Hooked (6/10/19)

*NEW*


*Why are his pants hanging out the window?*
​


----------



## Raindance (6/10/19)

Why are his pants hanging out the window you ask?

S#!t happens!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (6/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *NEW*
> 
> 
> *Why are his pants hanging out the window?*
> View attachment 179658​


Now if that doesn't teach Grandpa not to have beans before our family trips, then I don’t know. Grandpa? Grandpa? Dang it, Can’t take your eyes of him for a second and he wanders off!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (6/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Now if that doesn't teach Grandpa not to have beans before our family trips, then I don’t know. Grandpa? Grandpa? Dang it, Can’t take your eyes of him for a second and he wanders off!



 Good one @Room Fogger!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (7/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *NEW*
> 
> 
> *Why are his pants hanging out the window?*
> View attachment 179658​


Eskom tariff increase.


My winter bill goes up because we use the tumble dryer. This is ingenuity at it first. Tumble dry for free and make the wife happy

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/10/19)

Christos said:


> Eskom tariff increase.
> 
> 
> My winter bill goes up because we use the tumble dryer. This is ingenuity at it first. Tumble dry for free and make the wife happy



Good tip! I'll try this next winter @Christos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/19)

NO , Harry , you don't need freight management for your small package...now put your Cargos back on.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/10/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (13/10/19)

*NEW*
*

*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *NEW*
> *
> View attachment 180152
> *
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/10/19)

Fantastic @MrGSmokeFree !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/10/19)

“BUUUURRRPPPP”, ah, nothing like a good rare steak and ribs, a six pack and then it’s magie vol, ogies toe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/10/19)

As ek net hier kan baxxas bak sal die vrou my nooit kry nie...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/10/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Christos (18/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *NEW*
> *
> View attachment 180152
> *
> ...


Ahhh, bush, only you understand me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/10/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (20/10/19)

*NEW *
*

*

 
*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (20/10/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 180737



 Good one @MrGSmokeFree!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Good one @MrGSmokeFree!


Thank you kindly @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (21/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *NEW *
> *
> View attachment 180729
> *
> ...


More of a critique than a caption, this throne is missing the center hole that all thrones must have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/19)

Christos said:


> More of a critique than a caption, this throne is missing the center hole that all thrones must have.


A really good Mother in Law curry or a 7 bell chili can fix that little design oversight in no time Just have a fire extinguisher handy and you may have to replant the grass.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (21/10/19)

Room Fogger said:


> A really good Mother in Law curry or a 7 bell chili can fix that little design oversight in no time Just have a fire extinguisher handy and you may have to replant the grass.


There should be a metal pale underneath for hot side effect collection. Also, the only thing to be gotten from mother in laws is food poisoning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (23/10/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Raindance (24/10/19)

Early Welsh toilet as in use circa 1400 to 1680. Only once this design caught on in England was the now common hole added to the seating area.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (26/10/19)

I love all your comments and renovations 

Final* BUMP *before a new one tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked (27/10/19)

* 

NEW *

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 181345
> NEW *
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *NEW *
> *
> View attachment 180729
> *
> ...


''The chair of all wisdom''

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 181345
> NEW *
> 
> ...


Taking the idea of a Kombi for camping a level down...
[would have liked to see the reg. plate...]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (28/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 181345
> NEW *
> 
> ...


MISSION TO THE SUN IS A GO!!!!!

Captain Elroy Musk Awaiting commands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (30/10/19)

Seen on FB




So she's not prepared to care for an unreasonable person? Can't say that I blame her.


*EDIT:
Oh. My. Vape. I've just seen that I posted this to the wrong thread. It should be And so it was Writ. I'm losing the plot!!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/11/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (3/11/19)

* NEW*


*

*


*Let's see what you guys make of this  *​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/11/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 181857



Spot on @MrGSmokeFree! This pic really does have the title of Midlife Crisis!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (4/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 181830
> * NEW*
> 
> 
> ...


How to lose belly fat in 2 easy steps....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/19)

Christos said:


> How to lose belly fat in 2 easy steps....



@Christos Not too difficult if you're driving something ... anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Christos Not too difficult if you're driving something ... anything.


Does driving my wife insane count?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (5/11/19)

Christos said:


> Does driving my wife insane count?


Depends. As long as its consensual I guess. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (5/11/19)

Raindance said:


> Depends. As long as its consensual I guess.
> 
> Regards


I guess you could say I put the sensual back into non-consensual

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (6/11/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (9/11/19)

*FINAL BUMP before a new pic tomorrow.*


----------



## Hooked (10/11/19)

** NEW **

*GIVE THIS CINEMA A NAME*​
*

*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (12/11/19)

Can I suggest a pic? Or should I PM you @Hooked


----------



## Hooked (12/11/19)

Adephi said:


> Can I suggest a pic? Or should I PM you @Hooked



You're welcome to PM me @Adephi


----------



## Hooked (13/11/19)

*BUMP*

*GIVE THIS CINEMA A NAME*​
*
View attachment 182445
*​[/QUOTE]

This one has everyone stumped - including me!

How about The Cinebed? That's the best that I can come up with


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/19)

Hooked said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> *GIVE THIS CINEMA A NAME*​
> *
> ...



This one has everyone stumped - including me!

How about The Cinebed? That's the best that I can come up with[/QUOTE]

The only captions I can come up with for this one will never be approved under the Film Board classification law

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters (16/11/19)

Hooked said:


> ** NEW **
> 
> *GIVE THIS CINEMA A NAME*​
> *
> ...


HE Adult Cinema

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (16/11/19)

Stillwaters said:


> HE Adult Cinema



Nice one @Stillwaters! What does HE stand for? HIgh End?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/11/19)

*FINAL BUMP BEFORE A NEW ONE TOMORROW*


----------



## Hooked (17/11/19)

*NEW!!*


*OR * *WHAT ARE THEY LOOKING AT?*

Many thanks to @Adephi for sending this brilliant pic to me!




​


----------



## Raindance (17/11/19)

“See, you can safely use peroxide anywhere.”

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (17/11/19)

WOW! That's a big one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (17/11/19)

Hooked said:


> *NEW!!*
> 
> View attachment 182920
> *OR * *WHAT ARE THEY LOOKING AT?*
> ...



I'm sure @SmokeyJoe has a few


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (18/11/19)

Adephi said:


> I'm sure @SmokeyJoe has a few



Anyone is welcome to submit pics, but please PM them to me. If everyone and anyone posts to this thread chaos will reign.


----------



## Stillwaters (18/11/19)

Hooked said:


> Nice one @Stillwaters! What does HE stand for? HIgh End?


@Hooked, can only be High End


----------



## Stillwaters (18/11/19)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 182932
> 
> “See, you can safely use peroxide anywhere.”
> 
> Regards


"I _told_ you there were crabs on the field"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (20/11/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## ARYANTO (20/11/19)

...And Arch still don't understand what this white dude tried to show him .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (23/11/19)

*FINAL BUMP BEFORE A NEW ONE TOMORROW*


----------



## Hooked (24/11/19)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 183588
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## supermoto (25/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 183588
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap version of game of thrones

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (25/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (25/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 183588
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ring of Thrones

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (26/11/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 183666



Oh yessssss!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 183588
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like a shxt zoo to me .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (1/12/19)

*NEW!*


*Let's see what you make of this *

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (1/12/19)

** * * TCG LAUNCHES NEW DELIVERY SERVICE * * * *

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/19)

''Honey , taking the cat to the vet , back just now''

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/12/19)

*NEW!*
*
*
*

*​ 
​


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/12/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 184919
> *NEW!
> 
> *
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (11/12/19)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (15/12/19)

Here we go ...


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/12/19)

Hooked said:


> Here we go ...
> 
> View attachment 185303
> 
> ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (16/12/19)

Some kids are just a pain in the arse.



Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (22/12/19)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## supermoto (22/12/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 185670
> 
> 
> View attachment 185672​



Del boy upgraded

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (22/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185673




Hilarious @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (22/12/19)

HE Audi now available via secret FaceBook invite only. Have you got what it takes?

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/12/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 185670
> 
> 
> View attachment 185672​



Knight Rider

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185673


Buy "this" car and get the luxury of a full house and pay licence for a Tuk Tuk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (24/12/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 185670
> 
> 
> View attachment 185672​


I had to go looking for orings to recreate the Audi logo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/12/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 185814
> 
> I had to go looking for orings to recreate the Audi logo.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (24/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 185816


I think it’s rather reducing waste and maximizing profits. 
A lot of VW mechanics who also happen to be Audi mechanics always say there are screws left over after they are done with a car

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 185814
> 
> I had to go looking for orings to recreate the Audi logo.


Perfect badge for the three wheel Audi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (24/12/19)

Auto uni-on...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

Or auto union


----------



## Raindance (24/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Or auto union


What the were called when still powered by two stroke motors and smoking the lace up. Only one of those things changed though.

Regards


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

Raindance said:


> What the were called when still powered by two stroke motors and smoking the lace up. Only one of those things changed though.
> 
> Regards



Yeah!
This phone Auto corrected.
Was to read Onion.lol
Make you cry when you don't need to!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/19)

I remember the DKW clearly.
I want one!


----------



## Raindance (24/12/19)

Duitse k@k wa! Lol

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/12/19)

Raindance said:


> Auto uni-on...
> 
> Regards



Witty @Raindance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/19)

* NEW!*


*

*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hazard (29/12/19)

Freaky

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (29/12/19)

Becky was worried about bringing her newborn twins home from hospital on Bubba’s motorbike, but then she had a brilliant idea!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)

Hazard said:


> View attachment 186176
> 
> Freaky


This thing will give you dimentia.


----------



## Hooked (29/12/19)

Hazard said:


> View attachment 186176
> 
> Freaky



@Hazard I don't understand what this has to do with the Caption this pic posted above??


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (2/1/20)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (5/1/20)

Hope you all had, or are still having, a good holiday. 


*NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (5/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 186710


Showoff!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (5/1/20)

The latest Tesla RV, the Tesla Equine, now available in the one, two, three, and super sporty four horse power models! Poop scoop optional.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/1/20)

*BUMP*


----------



## Hooked (12/1/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## alex1501 (13/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (19/1/20)

*NEW!*
*
*
*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (19/1/20)

Like father like son.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (19/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 187941



 Very funny @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/1/20)

Hooked said:


> Very funny @MrGSmokeFree !


Thank you kindly @Hooked


----------



## Hooked (26/1/20)

*

NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (27/1/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 188770



Don't know how you do these fancy things @MrGSmokeFree! You're a magician!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/1/20)

Hooked said:


> Don't know how you do these fancy things @MrGSmokeFree! You're a magician!


Thank you kindly @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (2/2/20)

*NEW!*

*

*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/2/20)

Me: Where's my delivery? I'm starving!

PnP Delivery: We're on our way, Ma'm.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (2/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 189227



Awww .... cute!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (9/2/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (10/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 189765



I always look forward to your replies @MrGSmokeFree - and you're quick off the mark!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/2/20)

Hooked said:


> I always look forward to your replies @MrGSmokeFree - and you're quick off the mark!!


Thank you kindly @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/2/20)

*NOTE:*
There will be no Caption This for this week, out of respect and consideration for @MrGSmokeFree, whose mother passed away yesterday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/2/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 187937
> *NEW!
> *
> *
> ...



Only thing that comes to mind is another picture....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 186718
> 
> The latest Tesla RV, the Tesla Equine, now available in the one, two, three, and super sporty four horse power models! Poop scoop optional.
> 
> Regards


Thats the diesel version,it's powered by mules. 700kw per feed!


----------



## Raindance (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Thats the diesel version,it's powered by mules. 700kw per feed!


Yip, for an extra power boost, lift tail and apply turpentine with brush. Also known as inter-cooling. A warning though, this does lead to loosing the functionality of the emissions control unit.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (23/2/20)

*

NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/20)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 190710
> NEW!*
> 
> ...


These new bull run ornaments were put up way too high!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/2/20)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 190710
> NEW!*
> 
> ...


Testing the strength of the new Spanish burglar bars ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (24/2/20)

Everyone at Mike’s spitbraai was having a really good time. And the the meat arrived.



Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (1/3/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (2/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191188



[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/20)

Hooked said:


> [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]


Oh crap I hope I don't get a second warning

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (2/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Oh crap I hope I don't get a second warning


I don’t do warnings

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/3/20)

Hooked said:


> *NOTE:*
> There will be no Caption This for this week, out of respect and consideration for @MrGSmokeFree, whose mother passed away yesterday.


Im so sorry to hear @MrGSmokeFree
My condolences

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/3/20)

*NEW!
*
*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (8/3/20)

Winner winner, chicken dinner!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (8/3/20)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 191811
> 
> Winner winner, chicken dinner!
> 
> Regards



Where's @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/3/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 191771
> *NEW!
> *
> *
> ...


Sexy time coming up after a romantic dinner....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/3/20)

Christos said:


> Sexy time coming up after a romantic dinner....






@Christos comes back from KFC but still wants my breasts, legs and thighs, so he adds candles to make it sexy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Where's @Rob Fisher?



He is here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (9/3/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> He is here.



I'm sure your wife would appreciate this candlelit dinner @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (9/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 191823


At least the bachelor knows that after dinner he can ride that Kawa as far as hard as he wants to.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (15/3/20)

*NEW!*

*Thanks for sending this awesome pic to me @Adephi!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (15/3/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 192251
> *NEW!*
> 
> *Thanks for sending this awesome pic to me @Adephi!*
> ...


HKGK

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)

PADDED ROOM...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (15/3/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 192251
> *NEW!*
> 
> *Thanks for sending this awesome pic to me @Adephi!*
> ...



Thanks for the tag @Hooked .

The original title was "COVID-19 panic room"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (15/3/20)

My response to the wife's: “I don't care how many rolls of TP there are in the bathroom, if its not triple ply I’ll just wipe my butt on the walls.”

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (15/3/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 192251
> *NEW!*
> 
> *Thanks for sending this awesome pic to me @Adephi!*
> ...


Australian Heaven. 

P.S. check the seat for a critter hiding under.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/20)

*NEW!*

*CAPTION THIS or WHAT ARE THEY SAYING?*
*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/20)

To hell with social distancing!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (22/3/20)

If they all die, and cant feed us, which one are we going to eat first?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (29/3/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193094
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Spin hom boetie, spin hom!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (29/3/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 193132



Hilarious @MrGSmokeFree !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193522
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


''You are heading for a shxtload of trouble -no social distancing ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193522
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Designed for siamese twins or ''I will follow you till the end of times'' couples.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (5/4/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 193541



Looking forward to the next chapter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/4/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193908
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


No officer, I’m not drinking and driving!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (12/4/20)

Introducing the all new 2020 Hyundai I1 Corona edition. Taking social distancing to the fast lane.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (12/4/20)

Room Fogger said:


> No officer, I’m not drinking and driving!



Funny!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (13/4/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 193522
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Chernobyl throne for your 2 arseholes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/20)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 193913
> 
> Introducing the all new 2020 Hyundai I1 Corona edition. Taking social distancing to the fast lane.
> 
> Regards


It's my party and I'll ride if I want toooo...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (19/4/20)

*NEW!*

Let's see what you make of this one. Maybe I should post it under Dirty LOLS! 

*

*​
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/4/20)

Looked out my window this morning and experienced the crack of Dawn first hand.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (19/4/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 194367
> *NEW!*
> 
> Let's see what you make of this one. Maybe I should post it under Dirty LOLS!
> ...


I see, a bad moon rising........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (19/4/20)

Raindance said:


> Looked out my window this morning and experienced the crack of Dawn first hand.
> 
> Regards


Letting the pie cool off before it’s ready to be eaten....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/4/20)

*NEW!*

*Caption this AND/OR tell us why the cat is getting a ticket!*

*

*
*Thanks to @Adephi for sending this pic to me!*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/20)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/4/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 194995
> *NEW!*
> 
> *Caption this AND/OR tell us why the cat is getting a ticket!*
> ...


Officer: Ok kitty cat, so now you realize that lockdown means staying inside, no playing outside.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (3/5/20)

*NEW!*

*FILL IN THE BLANK


*​


----------



## Lawrence A (3/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195389
> *NEW!*
> 
> *FILL IN THE BLANK
> ...


...a bottle of vape juice....?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (3/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195389
> *NEW!*
> 
> *FILL IN THE BLANK
> ...


A VIP ticket to Vapecon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (3/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195389
> *NEW!*
> 
> *FILL IN THE BLANK
> ...


Well, it can’t be a word starting with a vowel or a Y as it’s “A” and not “AN”.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195389
> *NEW!*
> 
> *FILL IN THE BLANK
> ...




*OMG WTF is THAT ?*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (10/5/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195761
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195761
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




Whaaaat. All butcher shops have to close during the lockdown!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195761
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Officer, 

You want to tell me I’m not allowed on the beach, I’m a crayfish.........well sort off

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/5/20)

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?
Caught in a pantomime, no escape from reality
Open your eyes, look up to the skies and see
I'm just a poor dog, I need no sympathy
Because I'm easy come, easy go, little lobster, little low
Any way the tides go doesn't really matter to me, to me

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?
> Caught in a pantomime, no escape from reality
> Open your eyes, look up to the skies and see
> I'm just a poor dog, I need no sympathy
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (10/5/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 195771


Neither, that is a 1911 A1.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?
> Caught in a pantomime, no escape from reality
> Open your eyes, look up to the skies and see
> I'm just a poor dog, I need no sympathy
> ...



Love it!! Well done @Puff the Magic Dragon !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/5/20)

Raindance said:


> Neither, that is a 1911 A1.
> 
> Regards



I must admit that I had to look that one up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 195761
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


GET OFF the FXXXXX beach , NOW !! it is 4 seconds past 9.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (17/5/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (17/5/20)

American visitor caught in public ignoring lockdown regulations.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (23/5/20)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (23/5/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 196684
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Knit one slip one, oops, bolt down furniture it is then!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (31/5/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (1/6/20)

Who knows maybe he went to the Wall-Mart Home & Pharmacy to get pills for stupid?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (1/6/20)

Screw the flooding, I’m a gonna be cruising

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (1/6/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 197270
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Baby seats are a go! Time for a BBQ!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (7/6/20)

*NEW!!*





*What is Tannie Evita saying?*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (7/6/20)

"When people lie, they put saliva on their fingers."

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/6/20)

Just by the way, Tannie Evita lives in Darling, which is about 15 mins. from my town, Yzerfontein.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/20)

Hooked said:


> Just by the way, Tannie Evita lives in Darling, which is about 15 mins. from my town, Yzerfontein.


Yep, the darling of Darling, she shaved next to me once when I was on holliday. Extraordinary lady!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (8/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Yep, the darling of Darling, she shaved next to me once when I was on holliday. Extraordinary lady!


Wait, dont all ladies shave over 40?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (14/6/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/20)

That last beer that makes you think there is a step........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (14/6/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 198472
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Oh look, a penny!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (21/6/20)

*NEW!!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/6/20)

John knew the CSI guys could never pin this on him:




"Now remember dear, you roll down the hill on the board, and when you get to the cliff, hold the umbrella with both hands."

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (28/6/20)

*NEW!*

*

*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (28/6/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 199660
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Planning done right. 
I’m just concerned the ratio of gin to tonic is 50:50 

@JurgensSt take notes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (28/6/20)

ONE LIFE, LIVE IT.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/7/20)

*NEW!!*

*

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (12/7/20)

*NEW!*


*

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/7/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 201009
> *NEW!*
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (19/7/20)

*

NEW!*

​
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/7/20)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 201741
> NEW!*
> 
> ...



Brain Food

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (19/7/20)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 201741
> NEW!*
> 
> ...


Fallout with the mafia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (25/7/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/7/20)

Oh. My. Vape. I've just realised that today is Saturday. I thought it's Sunday which is why I posted the new Caption This.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/20)

Hooked said:


> Oh. My. Vape. I've just realised that today is Saturday. I thought it's Sunday which is why I posted the new Caption This.



And I thought it would give @MrGSmokeFree more time to do his extraordinary response, he didn’t need it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/7/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 202306
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


When you wear the same size as other family members and it’s your favorite pair

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (25/7/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 202306
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Giovanni failed the mafia entry exam....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (25/7/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 202319



@MrGSmokeFree Since I found out that ice-cream aren't filled to the bottom, nothing surprises me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (2/8/20)

*NEW!*
*

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (2/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 202974
> *NEW!
> 
> View attachment 202975
> *


The older the boy gets, the bigger their toys get.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (2/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 202974
> *NEW!
> 
> View attachment 202975
> *


*Honk honk* motherfluffers!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/8/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (9/8/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (9/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203705


Very accurate except you can do your business in your adult nappy.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/8/20)

Christos said:


> Very accurate except you can do your business in your adult nappy.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/8/20)

Nothing was going to stop Jim from getting the scooter he wanted from the Black Friday Online sale...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (11/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 202306
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


I offer this padlock as a token of our love, 
And with it I join my life to yours...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (11/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 203676
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Did anyone notice the curtain and the "panties" look to be the same design? 
#HowTo Match UnderWear With Curtains Like A Boss

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/8/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/8/20)

Ouboet asked for a 3D Fishing Simulator for his birthday.





This is what his wife got him....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (23/8/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (23/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 205116


That must be grandma from the 70’s and not 50’s because I’m sure she is on LSD.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/8/20)

Christos said:


> That must be grandma from the 70’s and not 50’s because I’m sure she is on LSD.





Grandma's reaction on your comment @Christos I think she wants to make you breakfast

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (30/8/20)

*NEW!!

Just a reminder that your caption must be original - not one that was copied from the Internet when you found the picture. 
*
*

*​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 205903
> *NEW!!
> 
> Just a reminder that your caption must be original - not one that was copied from the Internet when you found the picture.
> ...


This is @Hooked shouting at someone who has plagiarized some comment from the internet

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (31/8/20)

Christos said:


> This is @Hooked shouting at someone who has plagiarized some comment from the internet



Can't get the teacher out of me, I'm afraid. Students hated it when I was one of the exam invigilators.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (31/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 205971



Love this @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Love this @MrGSmokeFree


Thank you kindly @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos (31/8/20)

Hooked said:


> Can't get the teacher out of me, I'm afraid. Students hated it when I was one of the exam invigilators.


There was only one invigilator who bothered me and she wore shoes with little bells on them. Tinkerbell was what we affectionately called her.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/9/20)

*NEW!!*
*

*​

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

My bike ran out of water and overheated

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (13/9/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 207279
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Man : Met this guy selling really interesting stuff at the flea market today, really got a bargain!
Wife: What in the ..... did you buy now?
Man: Was such a bargain I got a bakkie load!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 207279
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Steve: Babes, the kids will never forgive us for having a fun time in the snow without them... 

Barbara: Well honey, I think we better take some home for them to play with...

Steve: Challenge accepted!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## fbb1964 (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (18/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 207893




@fbb1964 Are you confused, or am I? You are supposed to be writing a caption for the pic in this post. I don't understand what your pic has to do with it?


----------



## fbb1964 (18/9/20)

Hooked said:


> @fbb1964 Are you confused, or am I? You are supposed to be writing a caption for the pic in this post. I don't understand what your pic has to do with it?


Absolutely nothing to do with the pic my understanding was a pic that was unusual to prompt captions was the challenge? Now we're both confused? So one pic stays there for how long and we keep putting captions to it forever?
I was letting others caption first on this pic as a response that's all. My caption to this pic would be Call of Duty - nuns with guns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (19/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> Absolutely nothing to do with the pic my understanding was a pic that was unusual to prompt captions was the challenge? Now we're both confused? So one pic stays there for how long and we keep putting captions to it forever?
> I was letting others caption first on this pic as a response that's all. My caption to this pic would be Call of Duty - nuns with guns.



@fbb1964 Allow me to explain. Your understanding is that "a pic that was unusual to prompt captions was the challenge?" Yes, but this thread is mine. I post the pics; I make the rules. I post a pic every Sunday and it remains there for a week. If everyone posted pics in between it would be a disorganised mess. 

I welcome interesting pics, but please PM them to me. When I post it I will acknowledge that you submitted the pic to me. I have done this in the past when pics have been PMd to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (20/9/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/20)

When you have a Nokia 3310 and you need to fit an aerial will compliment its endurance!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 208161
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



This is how Satellite Dishes are made:

Step one: take round flat metal
Step two: put helmet on passenger
Step three: drive fast
Step four: hit the breaks
Step five to 10: repeat step 3-4 continuously

Voila, dish indentation created....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

fbb1964 said:


> View attachment 207893



You can still caption that.





Sisters are doing it for themselves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (21/9/20)

The things we do to test every new one we build. And we can assure you the new type of dish is wind resistant. One of the many test we do just for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

After installing the Jet engine on his Poegie, Thabo's new air-brake needed a little work...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (21/9/20)

This is a pic I took in the Kgalagadi. I think it needs a caption

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (21/9/20)

Stranger said:


> This is a pic I took in the Kgalagadi. I think it needs a caption
> View attachment 208315



@Stranger, if you would like to post a pic requiring a caption, *please PM it to me*. When I post it, I will acknowledge that you submitted it. If everyone posts pics randomly it will become a disorganised mess.

I post a pic every Sunday and it remain there for one week.

I said the above in this post https://www.ecigssa.co.za/caption-this.t59695/page-19#post-875723

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (21/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 208161
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Steve Hofmeyr's garbage collectors.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (27/9/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (27/9/20)

Somewhere, deep in the sand behind this tractor, you will find the remains of the Land Rover that killed it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 208853
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Old Macdonald's summer vacation didn't end well.... heehaa heehaaa oh my god....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (27/9/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 208853
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


*Submechanophobia*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (4/10/20)

*The truth behind the pic of the tractor in the sand*

https://www.roxannereid.co.za/blog/10-things-you-may-not-know-about-yzerfontein

According to the above article, the tractor was used to pull out a car which got stuck in the beach sand.

However, word of mouth gives a different story. Apparently a boat became grounded. A vehicle successfully pulled the boat out of the sand, but then got stuck itself. The tractor got the vehicle out, but then it too became stuck. 

The tractor is still there and it can occasionally be seen, depending on the tides etc. But one has to be quick. A few weeks ago someone posted on FB that the tractor was visible, but by the time people got to a vantage point it had already disappeared.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (4/10/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 209722
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Bosveld Pool Party at the Van Der Merwe household....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (4/10/20)

Plaascuzzi ? With self service buffet and bar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## alex1501 (4/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (5/10/20)

" Hey Roy, when I said I wanted a heated pool, this is not what I was thinking of"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (5/10/20)

Told you I have a dam pool.




Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (11/10/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 210446
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


And at that moment Mr Whiskers realized, having the biggest balls in town is not always a good thing!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (18/10/20)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (18/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 211066
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


*BOOP*

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (18/10/20)

Aaah! From Edinburgh I suppose!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 211066
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Little Bobby was not quite sure what the fuss was all about.... but he couldn't wait to grow up and find out for himself...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)

"Is that really where I came from"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/10/20)

"That looks nothing like a cat!"

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## alex1501 (20/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## AKS (20/10/20)

Kykhie lady,waaaas jou nappy?!?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (20/10/20)

AKS said:


> View attachment 211237
> 
> Kykhie lady,waaaas jou nappy?!?


That comes after 50.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (25/10/20)

*NEW!!*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 211643


A Rabbi perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## AKS (25/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 211644
> *NEW!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 211643


.....and YES4HEALTHIERCHICKENOPTION

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 211644
> *NEW!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 211643


Oh the things we have to give up to afford one of these.... my cousin's number plate is NOLFTKDNY ZN....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Room Fogger (25/10/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 211644
> *NEW!!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 211643


Knew SARS got some new recruits!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (1/11/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (1/11/20)

Ahh, nothing better than a hillbilly take away meal on the porch!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/11/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 212319
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Up to this day Karen still wonders why she did not get the roll in The Fast and the Furious....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER (1/11/20)

Why must i always sit in a feeding chair.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS (1/11/20)

*No table....? Just wing it.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (2/11/20)

WTF are you doing Karin ?

You said No eating in the car !!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (2/11/20)

Stranger said:


> WTF are you doing Karin ?
> 
> You said No eating in the car !!!



It's not inside - it's on .... top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (8/11/20)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/11/20)

now Where are you going to get ball bearings this time of the night?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/11/20)

And it's at that point that Fluffy said to Mike it was time to give up on the Cruiser....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS (8/11/20)

3AM, TLC for the PT,asked for Q20,got a K9....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (15/11/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/11/20)

Cop: Animal control? Do you remove things other than Gators from pools?
AC: Turtles, fish?
Cop: Drowned minivan?
AC: ..................
AC: Maybe try Gators towing co?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## AKS (15/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/20)

I bet that that scratch won't polish out !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/11/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 213730
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



And it was after little Timmy started asking "Are We There Yet?" for the 100th time that Dave started singing... "We all live in a yellow submarine, a floating family van, lets dive into a pool if we can..."

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (15/11/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 213730
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Man that guy needs to learn how to take care of his pool...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (16/11/20)

Come on in

the waters just fine.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (16/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Come on in
> 
> the waters just fine.


I guess if your mother in law keeps coming over to swim then it’s an acceptable shade of incorrect

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER (16/11/20)

You try scouping a car. Cause its not working I give up.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (22/11/20)

*NEW!*

*

*

*What would your headline be?*​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/11/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 214524
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


....And if you look to your right you'll see a gaggle of lesser spotted yoga geese protecting their eggs together.....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## AKS (22/11/20)

*....yet another reason why the aliens only do fly-by’s...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (22/11/20)

I take offence at this classification of children. Second class children have feelings too.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (24/11/20)

Can some one please tell the blonde that over the pants G strings went out in the 80"s

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (29/11/20)

*NEW!*
*

*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/20)

Covid roadblock.

Dumbo demonstrates how elephants swallow their trunks to prevent infection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## THE REAPER (29/11/20)

Pay your toll here or I call mommy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AKS (29/11/20)

*I don’t give a Pachydamn who you are.Pop the Trunk,or my mom will take you to Tusk...*
*Don’t be a Dumbo.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (6/12/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/12/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 215951
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



What the fork do we do now, as there is a fork at the fork in the road, for forksakes, I am so forking confused now....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (6/12/20)

Four prong approach needed:
1) Slow down,
2) Look left,
3) Look right and
4) Proceed with caution.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## AKS (6/12/20)

KYK NOORD & FORK VOORT....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)

The fork is actually on the island .

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (7/12/20)

If you can find the knife to go with this, ... look out a Giant might just eat you.

As for the Elephant ..... where the hell is Sipho,? he usually is sitting on the jump seat on the bonnet.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (13/12/20)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/12/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 216655
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



If you refer back to the image above it depicts how you blow a frican cloud...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (20/12/20)

*NEW!*


*

*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 217224
> *NEW!*
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!! The new Woolies lunchbox cooler bags comes with a "hammock" feature too???

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/12/20)

My human works for me. The least I can do is keep her company.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hooked (27/12/20)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (27/12/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 217701
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Wors roll

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## AKS (27/12/20)

Introducing the “WORSROLKATROLJOL” v.1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS (27/12/20)

Patent pending......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (27/12/20)

AKS said:


> Patent pending......


Available at most hardware stores. 
Plug an play.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/12/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 217701
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Electrician's Bring & Braai Kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (27/12/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 217710


Now you freaking tell me...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (27/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Available at most hardware stores.
> Plug an play.


Plug & braai more like it.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (28/12/20)

If that is the size of the coil wire, ..... how big is the mod ... and the bloke vaping it ???????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (3/1/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/1/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 218255
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



She said we were going for a walk in the park and playing with some balls.... now I am stoned out of the park from anesthesia and have no balls to play with....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (10/1/21)

*NEW!*

*Rename South Africa, if it were leaving the EU.*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS (10/1/21)

sOUTh africa 
SansMzansi
South Africout

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS (10/1/21)

ZAway
South Afriquit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 218854
> *NEW!*
> 
> *Rename South Africa, if it were leaving the EU.*
> ...




South-*AF*-Africa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (17/1/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (22/1/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 219617
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


“NEMO and his dad”

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/1/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 219617
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



The right size puts a smile on anyone's face....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/1/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 220330
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Disaster in 5.....4......3......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/1/21)

Li'l Rex has been trained as a 'show' dog from the start..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## THE REAPER (29/1/21)

My owner is not gonna feed me for a month if I can't get this right.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ShamZ (29/1/21)

Man's best friend for a reason!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (31/1/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/1/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 220939
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Social distancing curb-side pickup at the mall just reached a new level....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (1/2/21)

OK that's finished the down one, let's test the up !!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (7/2/21)

*NEW!*


*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/2/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 221666
> *NEW!*
> 
> 
> ...



And Karen's last words were: "You spin me right 'round, baby, right 'round like a record, baby, Right 'round, 'round, 'round......."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## AKS (8/2/21)

View attachment 221771

“Here at Defy we take product testing very seriously.”
“BE the garment,Janet.” “Be the garment.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger (8/2/21)

When mom said she was going to wash my mouth out if I said “that” word again, I did NOT expect this!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (8/2/21)

i told my mum I wanted an X box.

X box she shouted X box ... I will make your head spin my girl.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (14/2/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (21/2/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/2/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 223101
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Now you can hang with your neighbor without having to ask your wife if he can come over...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## AKS (21/2/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 223101
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


As a door can be ajar,
a fence can be abar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (23/2/21)

Beer garden, redefined:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (24/2/21)

When your next door neighbor makes home brew ............ well, see for yourself.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (28/2/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (1/3/21)

How the 777 engine problem was solved by replacing the P&W units with GE’s latest power units:



Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (1/3/21)

Duracell ........ not just for vibrators

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/3/21)

After Tito announced that SAA will receive no further bailouts, they had to start looking for cheaper alternatives to Jet Fuel...hopefully this time they'll keep going, and going, and going....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (1/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> After Tito announced that SAA will receive no further bailouts, they had to start looking for cheaper alternatives to Jet Fuel...hopefully this time they'll keep going, and going, and going....


Depends...

The way the PFMA protects our SOC'c is that you buy stuff from someone that knows someone whom is related to someone that lives close to someone that is registered and BEEB compliant and so listed at treasury. Each participating party charges a totally legal 15% to 50% (VAT exclusive) service/consultation fee over and above the cost handed over from the previous member in the chain which is accounted for in the suppliers tax invoice. Those are seven year (due to the very professional and compliance exhaustive tender process) old R513.99 ea AA cells you are looking at there my friend. At least we can rest assured that no irregular expenditure was committed, and after all, that is all that matters is it not.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (7/3/21)

*NEW!*

*

*

*What would your reply be?*

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/21)

Please note this is Steven's reply not mine

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (7/3/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 224311
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Joint account?!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (8/3/21)

" Soon to be ex wife" Thank god.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/3/21)

"Emily, you were always the *other* woman in my life, and the money I paid into the account was what your parents gave me for Labola for taking you out of their house."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (14/3/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/3/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 224898
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...





I think my wife took me way too serious when I said she must just stick my hotdog in the fridge to chill a bit... it's so chilled it even starting eating my steak and drinking my beer...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (15/3/21)

Hey piss off, you have your way of dealing with lock down ..... I have mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (21/3/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/3/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 225587
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



The New DUNLOP lounger, for when you are really really "tyred"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/3/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 225587
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Takes "leaving skidmarks in your pants" to the next level...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (28/3/21)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 226201
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Lockdown Panic Buying... Sh!t is about to get real!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (29/3/21)

The lady in cubicle no 3 said she would swap me a banana.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (4/4/21)

* NEW!*
*

*
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/4/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 226765
> * NEW!*
> *
> View attachment 226767
> ...



And it's at that moment that Dave regretted not putting the wetsuit on...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (4/4/21)

He was a bit hasty disembarking, and that ladies and gentlemen is how the speedo was born. Named in honorary memory of the events that led to the very first one.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 226787



PMSL!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (11/4/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 227192



At least she's vaping and not smoking! I know that pic and how you changed it is so clever - I don't know how you do it @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/21)

Hooked said:


> At least she's vaping and not smoking! I know that pic and how you changed it is so clever - I don't know how you do it @MrGSmokeFree !


Thank you kindly @Hooked it was time for her to stop smoking. I am just glad she started vaping

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/4/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 227188
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



And in an alternate universe, cars are chained up to stop them from chasing dogs....

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (18/4/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​
​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/4/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 227771
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




The new one-night-stand motel in the Karoo named: "Pomp Stasie op die Plaasie"

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (20/4/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 226765
> * NEW!*
> *
> View attachment 226767
> ...


The birth of the Brakpan G-string

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (20/4/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 227188
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


The pole , cheating on his partner on a dirty street corner ,was oblivious to the PI behind the tree

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (25/4/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## AKS (25/4/21)

Owl right?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/4/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 228340
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Dammit Frank! We told you not to have that last shot of tequila! Just look away Ed, maybe if we ignore him he'll go away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (26/4/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 228340
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Hold my beer and check this move!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (26/4/21)

..... and for my next trick .........

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (2/5/21)

*NEW!*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (2/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 228786
> *NEW!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 228785


As the cast of The Garbage Patch Kids got older they resorted to prostitution for a living

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 228786
> *NEW!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 228785



One man's trash is another man's.... no wait, why did he throw her away in the first place?!?!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## AKS (2/5/21)

*TRASHION...*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (2/5/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> One man's trash is another man's.... no wait, why did he throw her away in the first place?!?!


Recycling!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (3/5/21)

OH NO, not the bloody 80's again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

Stranger said:


> OH NO, not the bloody 80's again


Recycled matriculant

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

Stranger said:


> OH NO, not the bloody 80's again


Recycled girlfriend

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (3/5/21)

Stranger said:


> OH NO, not the bloody 80's again


Jiffy girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (9/5/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 229314
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




Not quite what Uncle Rob imagined he'll get when he ordered his new Bass Fishing boat from Amazon....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (10/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 229314
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


After greeting his family, Frikkie was ready to leave for Canada.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (11/5/21)

Dude, some one just nicked your speed boat, come jump on, we can still catch him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (16/5/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/5/21)

You want the tooth?

You can't handle the tooth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 229861
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Vin Diesel suggested that Fast&Furious should colab with Disney's Cars to make a real life version.... it never got started...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (16/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 229861
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Fame ruined Lightning McQueen

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (23/5/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/5/21)

And the legend says the dog still lives on the cupboard till this day.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230371
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



For the last time, Max, you are not a f^cking cat... get off the bloody cupboard!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (24/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230371
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


For the last time Bruno, you have to be bitten by a geneticly bred spider! Mosquitoes don't count bud

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (24/5/21)

Look, I know he is handsome ..... but he is just not my type.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (30/5/21)

*NEW!*
*Since today is World Vape Day, let's have fun with this one.



*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230998
> *NEW!*
> *Since today is World Vape Day, let's have fun with this one.
> 
> ...



Ermergard!!!!..... what is this trickery?!?!?! It tastes like those sweeties I love so much!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (30/5/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 230998
> *NEW!*
> *Since today is World Vape Day, let's have fun with this one.
> 
> ...


Tabasco does not take responsibility for the health issues associated with its products

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (30/5/21)

OH NO, I just took a hit on a non binary vape ...... I don't know what flavour it is. !!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (6/6/21)

*NEW!*

*

*

*Maybe I should post this in the Dirty Lols thread *​

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (6/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 231543
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Get ready Darla, it's getting up to temp!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 231543
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



For some reason all our neighbors only invited us to a bring-and-braai once...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (7/6/21)

Are you sure we are teaching the kids this birds and bee's thing properly hun ?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (13/6/21)

*NEW!*

*

*

*What is the dog thinking?*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (13/6/21)

Put down your phone already! I'm here, right next to you!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 232048
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Hey Bob... you know that time you chased me after I stole the steak off the BBQ.... you better start running bro, karma is coming!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (14/6/21)

His wife sexted him from the neck down and she is checking to see if he recognizes her. The dog thinks, man you are so fucked.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (20/6/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (20/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 232580
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Pervert in the Bushes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER (20/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 232580
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


I don't wanna come out they made the bushes look so young.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (20/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 232580
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


William, be sure to wipe it all clean this time.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 232580
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Wasn't that exactly what Monica saw? A small Bill between two Bush'y nuts?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (21/6/21)

Marco ..... Polo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (27/6/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 233202
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



5, 4, 3, 2, 1, Ow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (27/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 233202
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Your doing it wrong!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/6/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 233202
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



And it was at that moment that Butch realized that he'll never chew on old bones again...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (4/7/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/7/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 233803
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



2021 Donkiekar 6×4.... now with built in heater....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (11/7/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/7/21)

I get exhausted when I'm just hanging around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (11/7/21)

For you my friend, special price and good quality!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (16/7/21)

It's not an exhaust, give it a couple of minutes, the mampoer will come out.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (18/7/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## AKS (18/7/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 233202
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...





….with a knick-knack paddywhack,
followed by a dog attack.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (18/7/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 235070
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Chernobyl kids are all grown up now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (25/7/21)

*NEW!*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (25/7/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 235549
> *NEW!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 235548


These meals on wheels portions are getting smaller and smaller

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/7/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 235549
> *NEW!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 235548



And here Postman Pat thought he had to watch out for dogs....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (26/7/21)

Well, mains was great, pass that tooth pick please.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (1/8/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​*
*


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236071
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Dave's banana fort was his last stand against the monkey's gorilla tactics...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (1/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236071
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Koos found out the banana union wasn't messing around! Wage negotiations froze on the first day!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (1/8/21)

Daylight come and I wanna go home....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## AKS (1/8/21)

*Mr. P Sung Khi*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (1/8/21)

Ladies & Gentlemen, I present the President of the Banana Republic.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (2/8/21)

If you can guess what I am doing with my hands down there,

YOU WIN A BANANA !!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (8/8/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236454
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



"Boere-sport" at the retirement home is becoming weirder and weirder every year....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (8/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236454
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Ek kan nie hierop antwoord sonder om die woord ‘stoot’ te gebruik nie. Dat sal baie mense ‘offend’ en daar wil ek nie gaan nie. Wil net sê dat op daardie ouderdom is dit al .... Nee wat, los dit maar daar.

Groetnis

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/8/21)

Raindance said:


> Ek kan nie hierop antwoord sonder om die woord ‘stoot’ te gebruik nie. Dat sal baie mense ‘offend’ en daar wil ek nie gaan nie. Wil net sê dat op daardie ouderdom is dit al .... Nee wat, los dit maar daar.
> 
> Groetnis


Ek like stoot. En ek vat nie offence nie

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (15/8/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236997
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



"Honey, dig me out another beer from the tank, I am about to BBQ the sh!t out of this steak!"... : said no hillbilly ever...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (15/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236997
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Load shedding had Brakpan thinking out the box!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (22/8/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31 (22/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 237443
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


MERICA!!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 237443
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Wife: "Can you get your lazy behind of the couch for once and drive to the shop to go get milk and bread for the week!!!"

Husband: Challenge Accepted!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236454
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Ahhhh, that one day of sunshine in Essex.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (23/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 236997
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



What do you expect with comments like " you can't braai for shit"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (29/8/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 237919
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



OMG!!!!!!! I'm Deliciousssssssss!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (29/8/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 237919
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Frikkie walking into a orgy.....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/8/21)

Just a chip off the old block.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (5/9/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 238450
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Gender updated on Facebook, I am now a PB & Jam Sandwich!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (5/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 238450
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Cooking school initiation was out of control!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (6/9/21)

Sorry Karen can't come over , I am a bit jammed up.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (12/9/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (12/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 239058
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


The winter victim was simmering nicely!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 239058
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Where did you get this picture of Uncle Rob's first jacuzzi?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (12/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Where did you get this picture of Uncle Rob's first jacuzzi?



What say you @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/21)

Hooked said:


> What say you @Rob Fisher?



I say Jacuzzi rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/9/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I say Jacuzzi rocks!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (19/9/21)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 239647
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



No dog? No Problem!!!

At Jimmy's Petshop we got all that you need. 

Now taking your fish for a stroll is as easy as a walk in the park!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (20/9/21)

The politician, Sir James Winston always was a bit of an odd fish. Here we can see him taking his non binary dog for a walk in the local park.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (20/9/21)

A rare glimpse of Bubbles walking his person, even though he was a hermit he loves his person so much he would make exceptions.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (26/9/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (26/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 240075
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Jan had a death wish.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 234600


Exhaust hanger, literally speaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 240075
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


APAPAPOP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/9/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 240075
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Modern Day Bilbo felt insignificant next to Gandalf's Land Rover and started hating this adventure more with every pump...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (27/9/21)

You can't see his t shirt

It says " I AM AFRAID OF NOTHING, I WAS BORN SOUTH AFRICAN"

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/10/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 240670
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



There's a fine line between being retired, and being expired....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 240670
> *NEW!*
> *
> View attachment 240671
> *​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

Old people really can be embarrassing.

Gimme my bike back grandma

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (10/10/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 241152
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




Since Kulula got "grounded" they decided to go the bus route... until they reached the first bridge....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (10/10/21)

Delivery of Miley Cyrus’s new home was unexpectedly delayed halfway to the trailer park.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (10/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 241152
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


*insert penis reference*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/10/21)

Munro31 said:


> *insert penis reference*



We can't, it won't fit....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (13/10/21)

I said taxi out to the runway, not put a taxi driver in the driving seat ..... morons.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (17/10/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Munro31 (17/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 241700
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Proof that catch and release is a diabolical practice!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (18/10/21)

Why spend money on a Xmas tree, just stand me in the corner and hook me up. Dibs on the cake and sherry.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/10/21)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 241702



I guess doing a MRI to see if there is something wrong with him will sort out half of his problems...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (24/10/21)

*NEXT!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 242233
> *NEXT!*
> 
> *
> ...



UBER AFRICA: We get you there in style!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (31/10/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 242818
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Dammit Karen!!! I said I am not going to go all Vegan!!! Where's the meat?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (31/10/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 242818
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


With the Guptas' gone shit got real!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (7/11/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## AKS (7/11/21)

*Rub a dub hottub gun club.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 243436
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




After Billybob retired he could combine all his favorite things... drinking beer, sitting in his hot-tub the whole day and shooting the neighbor's cats!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> After Billybob retired he could combine all his favorite things... drinking beer, sitting in his hot-tub the whole day and shooting the neighbor's cats!




This is what happens when you stop taking your medication.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (8/11/21)

Hey Karen, the waters up to the boil, go fetch those turkeys now, we gonna feast tonight.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (14/11/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AKS (14/11/21)

Bacon rocks!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (14/11/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 243933
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Well we found the bacon , now check the trees for money!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 243933
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




Look at this!

The fossilised remains of the world's largest pig.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/11/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 243933
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Proof that bacon grows in the wild, just like the vegan's food...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (15/11/21)

Nah nah nah nah na

Fooled you it's MACON

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/21)

Stranger said:


> Nah nah nah nah na
> 
> Fooled you it's MACON




If this is makin' bacon what is macon bacon?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Hooked (21/11/21)

*NEW!*

*Thanks to @Adephi for this contribution!*

*



*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/11/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 244424
> *NEW!*
> 
> *Thanks to @Adephi for this contribution!*
> ...



Siya: "Gerard who? What team does he play for again? I can't understand a word he is saying....."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (21/11/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 244424
> *NEW!*
> 
> *Thanks to @Adephi for this contribution!*
> ...


So you're the knob jock who discriminates lemons!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (21/11/21)

Hey guys, There’s a strange guy who wants to know if it’s a lemon flavored the shirt, should I throw him out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (28/11/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## Hooked (28/11/21)

The last two COVID survivors.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/11/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 244909
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (30/11/21)

Come on Elon, non of us knew that our rockets would not work in Mars atmosphere

Shut the f@&k up Richard (D!ck)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/12/21)

* NEXT!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/12/21)

Presenting the Seaweed Collection 2022. Wear with ripped jeans to get THE LOOK!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 245605
> * NEXT!*
> 
> *
> ...



Breaking News!!!

The tekkie of the Saffer that swam from Cape Town to Hawaii washed up on a beach in Argentina this morning. 

Bystanders are scouring the shoreline for the other one as it will go for a higher price online as a pair!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (5/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 245605
> * NEXT!*
> 
> *
> ...


The octopus has developed remarkable survival skills, just behind this tekkie the octopus is sharpening his sword and polishing his armor while hunting, remarkable!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (5/12/21)

This is the last known location where Forest Gump, a gardener from Greenbow, Alabama was spotted. Police are requesting anyone whom has seen a man resembling the below image, wearing a single running shoe, to contact his nearest sheriff's office without delay.





Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (6/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Breaking News!!!
> 
> The tekkie of the Saffer that swam from Cape Town to Hawaii washed up on a beach in Argentina this morning.
> 
> Bystanders are scouring the shoreline for the other one as it will go for a higher price online as a pair!



I have no words ... Kak funny

"Waar is ek, praat jy die taal"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (12/12/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246131
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Life as it was intended to be!

The Creator made a mistake when he took a rib and made a Human partner, The same but different.

His apology...?

Beer and man's best friend.

The choice is yours...

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246131
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



The perfect outing... me, nature, my dog and scrolling through ECIGSSA threads on my smart phone... what more could I ask for...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (12/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246131
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Jan and Gromchop, after a night out in Benoni, shit got real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (13/12/21)

Help help, the dogs head is on my balls, every time I try to move ... he growls.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (19/12/21)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (19/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246703
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Wish carefully!!! " I want a beautiful pussy in my bath" can backfire badly!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (20/12/21)

That ******* Genie has a bad bad sense of humour

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 246703
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



And now I understand why my friend Dave hated Cat-Wash-Day...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (26/12/21)

*NEW!*

*What would you like to find in the box?*
*

*​
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/12/21)

A live-in chef!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/21)

Is that an English or Afrikaans box?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Akil (26/12/21)

A nitrous rda, since @Viper_SA bought out the whole country's stock

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 247085
> *NEW!*
> 
> *What would you like to find in the box?*
> ...



A time machine, to skip 2022 and only join society after Covid has gone... or to go back to when my parents still took care of me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Stranger (28/12/21)

The answer to what is the meaning of life.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)

Stranger said:


> The answer to what is the meaning of life.



It's 42

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (28/12/21)

42 what ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)

Stranger said:


> 42 what ?



I take it you haven't read the infamous trilogy of six Hitchhiker books?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy
In Douglas Adams' _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, 42 is the number from which all meaning, aka "the meaning of life, the universe, and everything", could be derived.
Adams' book contains the following lines in support of it;

("Cave man" lays out following sentence in Scrabble stones: "What do you get if you multiply six by nine?")
Arthur: Six by nine? Forty-two? You know, I've always felt that there was something fundamentally wrong with the Universe.
(Faint and distant voice Base thirteen!

For the literal-minded and those unfamiliar with terms like "base thirteen," this is a number system in which the number 10 is equivalent to our more familiar decimal 13. A base-13 number 42, therefore, is the same as four 13s plus 2, or decimal 54. So "six by nine" (six times nine) or decimal 54 is, in base 13, 42. For the mystically inclined, 42 in base 13 is the same as 101010 in binary (base 2). This could mean almost anything, and many Adams fans have spent untold hours discovering all of the places where the number "42" pops up. For example, there are many mentions of the number in the Book of Revelation. Others have made a game of finding 42s, such as these:


The angle at which light reflects off of water to create a rainbow is 42 degrees.
Two physical constants in the universe are the speed of light and the diameter of a proton. It takes light 10 to the minus 42nd power seconds to cross the diameter of a proton.
The sum of the ordinal alphabetic positions of the initials (SPG) for Stan (P.) Gibilisco, an oft-published science and technology writer, is equal to 42 (S=19, P=16, G=7).
A barrel holds 42 gallons.
It should however be noted that the above 42's are base 10, not base 13

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (28/12/21)

What ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (28/12/21)

Let's just clear this up.

It's just an empty box mate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)

Stranger said:


> Let's just clear this up.
> It's just an empty box mate.



Exactly! ... just like life ... waiting for you to put something inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/12/21)

Stranger said:


> Let's just clear this up.
> 
> It's just an empty box mate.



But put a cat in that box and close it... it becomes a whole new discussion...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> But put a cat in that box and close it... it becomes a whole new discussion...



... and move it to the erm ... "naughty thread"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (29/12/21)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 247085
> *NEW!*
> 
> *What would you like to find in the box?*
> ...


Covid, it's Covid

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (29/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I take it you haven't read the infamous trilogy of six Hitchhiker books?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy
> In Douglas Adams' _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, 42 is the number from which all meaning, aka "the meaning of life, the universe, and everything", could be derived.
> Adams' book contains the following lines in support of it;
> ...


I want what you are using!!!! That shit must be great!!!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> But put a cat in that box and close it... it becomes a whole new discussion...


Don't forget the poison!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Don't forget the poison!


Then the pussy is both dead and alive 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Schrödinger's*_cat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (29/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I take it you haven't read the infamous trilogy of six Hitchhiker books?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy
> In Douglas Adams' _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_, 42 is the number from which all meaning, aka "the meaning of life, the universe, and everything", could be derived.
> Adams' book contains the following lines in support of it;
> ...



A nice little article about the relationship between Douglas Adams, 42 and ASCII (DA was proficient in this and a massive computer geek) -

https://jones.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/why-42-is-the-meaning-of-life-the-universe-and-everything/

However, one of the comments below the article, since it's (allegedly!) straight from the horse's mouth, is most likely correct:

"Actually… not to be a downer or anything, but I was fortunate enough to see Adams give a speech and Q/A years ago (1995? 96?). During the Q/A session a kid of maybe 17 began a long-winded rambling question filled with all kinds of neat equations and proofs that ultimately led to 42.
The kid was very keen on his process and asked if Adams had followed the same path when determining the Answer to be 42.

“Ah… no. See, I was drunk and thought that it would be rather funny if the answer to life, the universe, and everything was a nonsensical number and 42 popped into my head.”

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/12/21)

I would give my left nut to have been allowed to use Douglas Adams' brain for just one day.

Come to think of it I'm not sure that anyone would want my left nut or even the right one.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/12/21)

DavyH said:


> A nice little article about the relationship between Douglas Adams, 42 and ASCII (DA was proficient in this and a massive computer geek) -
> 
> https://jones.wordpress.com/2011/04/30/why-42-is-the-meaning-of-life-the-universe-and-everything/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link / article Davy  ... whilst I understand the meaning of life to be other than 42 ... It will always be 42, and have the utmost respect for Douglas Adams, to which I still recommend his "trilogy" as essential reading, albeit that said "trilogy" has grown to 6 of recent, with the final one "And Another Thing" authored by Eoin Colfer.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would give my left nut to have been allowed to use Douglas Adams' brain for just one day.
> Come to think of it I'm not sure that anyone would want my left nut or even the right one.



Maybe not the nuts , but I share your sentiments ... what an amazing man he was

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavyH (29/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Thanks for the link / article Davy  ... whilst I understand the meaning of life to be other than 42 ... It will always be 42, and have the utmost respect for Douglas Adams, to which I still recommend his "trilogy" as essential reading, albeit that said "trilogy" has grown to 6 of recent, with the final one "And Another Thing" authored by Eoin Colfer.


High among my favourite books/radio series/audio books/TV series. But not the film. I hated the film.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (2/1/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/1/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 247452
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Going nowhere slowly...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/1/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 247452
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


I am on a roll, and I'M LOVIN' IT !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (2/1/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 247452
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


You are doing it wrong!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (9/1/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 247917



I want some of what you're vaping ... that's hilarious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I want some of what you're vaping ... that's hilarious





Mmmm, maybe I should cut down on the 18 mg , Tobacco juice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 247912
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



TCG on their way with Stevie Wonder's new pet Rottweiler he ordered on Wish...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (16/1/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (16/1/22)

Maintain a safe following distance, otherwise you'll have an egg-on collision.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (23/1/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (23/1/22)

Meet Mr. Burger, Mr. Ham Burger.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (23/1/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 248870
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Most thought "Cloudy with a chance of meatballs " was a movie, it's a Documentary.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/22)

Munro31 said:


> Most thought "Cloudy with a chance of meatballs " was a movie, it's a Documentary.



Wasn't that Hlaudi with no chance of a Matric

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

Portrait of " a bloke with no girlfriend "

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (24/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Meet Mr. Burger, Mr. Ham Burger.
> 
> Regards



or Mr sad bastard billy no mates

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/1/22)

Raindance said:


> Meet Mr. Burger, Mr. Ham Burger.
> 
> Regards



You are what you eat, Johannes Burger....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You are what you eat, Johannes Burger....



That phrase worries me ... South Africans have been eating a lot of "smelly stuff" for a while now

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (24/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> That phrase worries me ... South Africans have been eating a lot of "smelly stuff" for a while now


Absolutely No Cheese burgers?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (30/1/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/1/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249355
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Things to do when your FORD overheats...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (30/1/22)

First they gave us the Kuga, now we receive the re-usable Ranger BBque!

Innovation from the top shelf!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (6/2/22)

*NEW!*

*

*

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (6/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249767
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Honey! Fords flooded again!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249767
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



FORD.... taking off-roading to a whole new level! 

(PS: At least this model won't catch on fire...)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (7/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 249767
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...





In the latest Bond movie, 007 traded in his usual British wheels for an F150 in a remake of the now classic Lotus scene of years gone by. Producers say, unlike the Lotus used in the original movie, this Ford was a stock model unmodified in any way.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (13/2/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 250298
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Karen, I don't think this is the Serengeti, this must be the Kruger....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (13/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 250298
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Challenge accepted!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 250298
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



She promised to meet me at this signpost. I guess that I've been dumped.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 250437



@MrGSmokeFree You should submit this to AARTO!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)

Hooked said:


> @MrGSmokeFree You should submit this to AARTO!


Shhhh @Hooked I think they are looking for me

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/2/22)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 250437



You do know that ol' Fikile, wants to drop the 60Km/hr limit in urban areas to 40Km/hr, the non urban 60Km/hr limit to 50Km/hr, the highway limit to 110Km/hr, and the Motorway limit to 90Km/hr  ... Gonna have to trade my cars and bikes in for an ol' "Dikwiel", (_for our potholes_), bicycle at this rate.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (20/2/22)

*NEW!



*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 250697
> *NEW!
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Monday morning traffic will be the end of me!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (21/2/22)

I warned you, you are not driving pissed.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Gadgetboy (21/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 250697
> *NEW!
> 
> 
> ...


Are we there yet????

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (22/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 250697
> *NEW!
> 
> 
> ...


Woof woof!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (27/2/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Munro31 (27/2/22)

To keep your Ford in tip top condition, it's cooling system will need a top up now and then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (27/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 251129
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Replacing broken side windows: $249,
Fine for blocking a Fire Hydrant: $500,
The connection failing and having Karen's vehicle blown away: Priceless!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/2/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 251129
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



The lesser spotted red anaconda had to stop for a quick sip of water at a public fountain after a heavy night out...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (28/2/22)

Honestly Mr insurance man, the fire brigade said they had to use my car to support the hose.

No I did not park in front of the hydrant

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (6/3/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (6/3/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 251539
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


FORD, home of the original squatters.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/3/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 251539
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Ford-Life.... where the poolparty only stops for a red traffic light...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (7/3/22)

We have a bakuzzi just to show that 'mericans can be poor too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (13/3/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (13/3/22)

I know Kung Poo

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/3/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 251942
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



And with one swoop of his hand the Monkey King transformed the weed into "weed" and everyone lived happily ever after...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Hooked (20/3/22)

*NEW!!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/3/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 252307
> *NEW!!*
> 
> *
> ...



Every Saturday morning I tell my wife I am taking a bike ride to the park.... she is so proud of me off making a healthy lifestyle change!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (27/3/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/3/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 252649
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Being a washed out alcoholic clown, Bozo immediately regretted his new nose job....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/3/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 252649
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (27/3/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 252649
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Frikkie's dildo obsession has reached the next level.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (28/3/22)

I did not like the strap around the back, so just had the implant instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (3/4/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/4/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 253151
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Ho.... Ho.... Oh My God, I'm Gonna Die!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/4/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 253151
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Hanging around for Christmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (4/4/22)

I really must get some binoculars, there has to be an easier way to see the Milf next door

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)

Stranger said:


> I really must get some binoculars, there has to be an easier way to see the Milf next door

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (4/4/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 253151
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...





Hooked said:


> View attachment 253151
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


I can see you in there!!! I just want to tell you about our great new product!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> I can see you in there!!! I just want to tell you about our great new product!!!



Is it a hoodie with a built in parachute for when you fall of a roof? 'cause it seems you might need one yourself right about now... how's about a demonstration? Let me guess, it needs 3x AAA batteries (not supplied)...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (4/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Is it a hoodie with a built in parachute for when you fall of a roof? 'cause it seems you might need one yourself right about now... how's about a demonstration? Let me guess, it needs 3x AAA batteries (not supplied)...


Open up and I will show you my 94 point presentation

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Is it a hoodie with a built in parachute for when you fall of a roof? 'cause it seems you might need one yourself right about now... how's about a demonstration? Let me guess, it needs 3x AAA batteries (not supplied)...


More like 18650's on the standard model. 21700's on the deluxe model.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (10/4/22)

*

NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)

Valentines' Day

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/4/22)

Hooked said:


> *
> View attachment 253705
> NEW!*
> 
> ...



You might have gotten the kennel and the frisbee in the divorce, but I am keeping the stuffed toy b!tch!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (11/4/22)

Put your head back in the car .... or I drop the pup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (11/4/22)

Who is the pink bastard that got you pregnant?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (17/4/22)

* NEW!!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/4/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254261
> * NEW!!*
> 
> *
> ...



Bob couldn't let an opportunity go by to tan his legs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (17/4/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254261
> * NEW!!*
> 
> *
> ...


Japie has excellent ball control

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (19/4/22)

When you constantly miss your mouth and you need those shorts for tomorrow ..............

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (24/4/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/4/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 254682
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Your dad said I can take you to prom as long as I have protection...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (24/4/22)

Hillbilly mercenary on his way to Ukraine maybe?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (25/4/22)

When she asked to see his melon head, this was not what she was thinking

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (1/5/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255054
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



*Africa*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255054
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Mel Gibson opted out of Mad Max: Bumper Bashers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255054
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Mr Tyred making another delivery.

This is his partner Mr Exhausted.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (1/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255054
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Toyota Camry, no matter what you stick to it, it will improve it's looks.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255485
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



When Old-timers kicks in... you start getting the same pic every week, like meeting new people every day, in your own home...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (8/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> When Old-timers kicks in... you start getting the same pic every week, like meeting new people every day, in your own home...



Oops so sorry for posting the same pic! Will post another one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (8/5/22)

*NEW!!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (8/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255533
> *NEW!!*
> 
> *
> ...


Kids, don't do drugs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255533
> *NEW!!*
> 
> *
> ...



Ouma's knitted pants will be all the rage this summer... not like last Xmas' jersey...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stranger (9/5/22)

No comment

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (15/5/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (15/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255862
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Now listen boy, I d'not care if catnip is one of em controlled subsistances or not, I'm bookin ya!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 255862
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




Well Mr Chee Taah, I can't fine you for breaking the speed limit on the highway, but this excuse of the Wild Dog eating your license and registration seems a bit far fetched...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (16/5/22)

OK you got his reg, can I go fetch him now.?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Hooked (22/5/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## Raindance (22/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 256233
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Just in case you want proof I got eight birdies in a row today.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 256233
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Since Ernie's wife became his caddy, even the geese didn't want to watch his game anymore... he was not the quackshot he used to be...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (23/5/22)

Hey Mr whats that white thing in your bag

it's for putting my balls on while I am driving

sho, you golfers are pussy's hey ... come on girls let's find some real men.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/5/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (29/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 256649
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


After a long stint of drug addiction , SpongeBob realizes that this isn't Bikini Bottom but rock bottom

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/5/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 256649
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Brakpan Wiper... color options dependant on mattress availability

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (30/5/22)

When I said BOB was a sponge , I meant it ... literally

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/6/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/22)

@Rob Fisher going for his daily walk.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Munro31 (5/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257041
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


The first meals on wheels concept was a disaster

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257041
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


My post on this would get me put in the naughty corner

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257041
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Rare photo of Colonel Sanders taking his work home with him...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (6/6/22)

This is my chicken .. Oreo

First you kill it
than you pluck it
then you braai it ............

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (6/6/22)

Stranger said:


> This is my chicken .. Oreo
> 
> First you kill it
> than you pluck it
> then you braai it ............


Had to read this five times in disbelief, then only saw that what you do after killing it is “PLUCK” it. 

What a relief!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/6/22)

Raindance said:


> Had to read this five times in disbelief, then only saw that what you do after killing it is “PLUCK” it.
> 
> What a relief!
> 
> Regards


I still think @Stranger misspelt it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (6/6/22)

...... and you lot call me strange ????

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (12/6/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## Munro31 (12/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257365
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Vegan porn sickens me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (12/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257365
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Breakfast in bed.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257365
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



I think my wife is trying to tell me something this morning... I just can't put my finger on it... wait... where's the pepper?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (13/6/22)

Now that is a whole new twist on which came first !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (19/6/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 257801
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Well hello there, fancy a sniffing?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (20/6/22)

Transgender is not just for humans

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (26/6/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 258232
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Yes honey, I just landed. I'll be coming "out" soon...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (26/6/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 258232
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Jeff's makeover was a massive failure

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (3/7/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/7/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 258625
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



The new official male incognito uniform for walking through the underwear department with your wife...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (4/7/22)

Next stop Dischem for some deep heat, you know for the elbows and wrists.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (10/7/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/7/22)

*SAA back in the game under it's new management team*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/7/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 258924
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Ever wondered where they put your excess baggage... well, now you know...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (24/7/22)

* NEW!!*




​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/7/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 259755
> * NEW!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Proof that having 4 beers can lead to great ideas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/7/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 260191
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Ooooo that's tight

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/7/22)

Honey, did you remember to pack the vaseline?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Akil (31/7/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 260191
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Carguard: "Don't worry boss, there's plenty space. Swing."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (1/8/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 259755
> * NEW!!*
> 
> 
> ...


Yoo can takaway oor freedom, but ya canna take oor braai

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (7/8/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/8/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 260580
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



We offer the perfect Grizzly Bear encounter spot, so you don't have to sh!t your shorts...
.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (8/8/22)

September only, .... our camp and go special ......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (14/8/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (14/8/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 260896
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



IKEA's new Apocalypse Sofa.... now we can just sit and watch the world burn...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (15/8/22)

Just install it next to post 994

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (15/8/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 260896
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Uncomfortable 2/10. (Also, not sure where the toilet paper was hiding)





Little Breezy. 9/10.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (16/8/22)

That is a thinking man's toilet, you can contemplate how beautiful our world is and how badly we are ******* it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/8/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/8/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 261349
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



ń Boer maak ń plan, klaar gepraat!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (28/8/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/8/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 261684
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Is it a boat?

Is it a plane?

Hell knows, but it's going to be a submarine soon....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/22)

Did you spot the hand reaching down from the sky? Top left.

He has been a naughty, naughty boy!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (29/8/22)

The things you do for insurance money when the wife needs new tits !!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (29/8/22)

Stranger said:


> The things you do for insurance money when the wife needs new tits !!!!


Hmm...... this is very specific!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/8/22)

Munro31 said:


> Hmm...... this is very specific!


I believe gravity specifically may be the cause

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (30/8/22)

I am an insurance broker, you would not believe the things folk do.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (4/9/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/9/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 262142
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



I sure hope I don't go deaf... how else will I hear the passenger's screams as we reach the end of the runway to know when I must lift off....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (5/9/22)

Ha Ha Ha

when you dress like a pilot and pretend to be blind ... they help you off the plane first, call a taxi ... it's amazing. Just watch out for the girl with the big tits, .. they know you are looking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/9/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 262586
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



My final day off drug-detection training.... I must resist the urge to sniff anything else and not fall for the wrong crack again...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (18/9/22)

*NEW!*

*

*
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 262974
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



South African spotted in New York rush hour traffic...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (25/9/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/9/22)

Gross burger and cheese

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/9/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263304
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



The GOREO Burger... don't know if it is gorgeous or gory... at least nobody will be debating about pineapple on pizza anymore...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (25/9/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263304
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Looks like something my tortoise shat out after hibernation

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (26/9/22)

That looks as bad as the toilet after too many beers and a Durban bunny chow made with Mother in laws all in one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/10/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/10/22)

These boots ain't made for walking...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Munro31 (2/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263749
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


The oldest profession in the world

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263749
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



What happens in the garden, stays in the garden...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (3/10/22)

Come on in ... only ten dolla

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (3/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 263749
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


I'm Groot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (9/10/22)

* NEW!*

*

*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 264131
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



@Rob Fisher never lets any opportunity pass....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (10/10/22)

When life throws you lemons ..... fish

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (10/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 264131
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


There is a saying...

A bad day at the fishing water
is better than a good day at work...

Sent from my BV6300Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zx14 (13/10/22)

Just taking my pet gold fish for a walk.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (16/10/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 264481
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Mr Bean had a cousin, Mr Brainless....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (17/10/22)

Hey, we all a variation of " My precious"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/10/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (23/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 264788
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Repo this *****!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 264788
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Honey, my mother called, she said your car is making a funny noise and doesn't want to go anymore...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (30/10/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/10/22)

Where's my vape??? I know I put it in here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265140
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



My teenage daughter every morning before school...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Munro31 (30/10/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265140
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Like my mom always said, "Do you have sh*t for brains?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (31/10/22)

If you call me shithead , then I will act like a shithead

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (6/11/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (6/11/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265355
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


Karen was doing well with her anti-support companion

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265355
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Watching Karen reach for the Duck Pâté, Donald suddenly had a deep regret replacing the dog...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (7/11/22)

Karen was told by her redneck Daddy, that Geese are very protective, and as she can't afford a dog ...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/11/22)

* NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/11/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265631
> * NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Hairy Pothead

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (14/11/22)

Friar WTF

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (19/11/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/11/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 265992
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



The new Gautrain track was supposed to go underneath OR Tambo, but they couldn't get the mining rights approved in time...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (20/11/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 266025
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/11/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 266025
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



I've seen his cards, play this one, he doesn't have a chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/11/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​


----------



## Hooked (27/11/22)

Say "Aaaaah"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/11/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 266367
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Hippo Insurance adverts before "the accident"...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (4/12/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 266780
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...


If only we could find just one new and improved ingredient that actually works!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/12/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 266780
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Mikey's attempt at a Tooth Fairy outfit for Halloween was not the hit he expected....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (11/12/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 267130
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...




@Viper_SA taking his pet "dog" for a stroll...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/12/22)

I am responding to that ad

We have a feral cat problem, please help.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (18/12/22)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/12/22)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 267469
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



Now you seal it, now you don't...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (19/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Now you seal it, now you don't...


Excellent @DarthBranMuffin !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (Sunday at 10:14)

*NEW!*

*

*​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (Sunday at 15:27)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 268219
> *NEW!*
> 
> *
> ...



You might take our bicycles, but you'll never take our flipflops!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (Monday at 10:00)

"It is alleged that on the said day during the load shedding, the deceased wife was busy on the other side of their house when she heard the dogs barking..."

_A woman's work is never done - even when she's deceased!_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (Monday at 10:02)

*Unusual City Names

Newfoundland and Labrador (NL)*

- Come By Chance (Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada)
- Conception Bay (Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada)
- Dildo (Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada)
- Placentia (Newfoundland and Labrador, Canada)

_Freud would have a field day with these!_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

